# Rose Hip Flower Wine #2



## arcticsid (Aug 9, 2010)

Got the new batch going. Sorry again I didn't get more.

started with 5 gallons of loose petals. I put them in freezer bags as I went along, they have been jammed n the freezer etc. Turned out to be 2 1/2 gallons, smashed. I would almost be willing to assume this would work with any flower.

Any way, this is what I did.

I put all the petals in a 5 gallon bucket and poured one gallon of boiling water over the top and put the lid on, loosely. I let his sit overnight.

Next morning, I scooped all the petals out, and put them into the leg of a nylon stocking(one that matched the color of my eyes)

Put it back in the bucket, and added 8(12oz) cans, Old Orchard Apple/Raspberry frozen conentrate(96oz)

I dissolved 6# sugar in 1.75 gallons of boiling water and added it to the mix.

Initial SG= 1.100 at 74F.

I stirred in, dissolved first, 3/4's of 1/4 tsp of Na-Meta.

Let that sit overnight.

Next morning, I added: 1/2 tsp nutrient(I am using something different, use the manufactures direction on your nutrient!). 2 tsp wine tannin, and 2 tsp energizer. Stirred it well.

I rehydrated 1 sachet Cotes de Blanc after 20 minutes I added one cup oif must in a 2L soda bottle. I fed the starter about 1 cup per hour.

I pitched it at 1pm on Friday with about 2L of starter. By nine oclock(8 hours later) she is fermenting happily along.

Cabin is starting to stink!! LOL.

Looks like it is fine and dandy!

The recipe:

5 gallons loose fresh rose hip flower petals
3.75 gallons water
6# sugar
8(12 oz.) cans apple/rasperry concentrate(96 oz.)
About an 1/8th tsp Na-Meta
1/2 tsp nutrient (depending on your brand)
2 tsp wine tannin
2 tsp energizer
Luck, skill, and patience.

Starting SG 1.100 at 74F

Its fermenting just fine, no off smells, etc. The yeast was pitched on Friday at 1 pm.


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 9, 2010)

is that a kitty litter pail?


----------



## Torch404 (Aug 10, 2010)

are those food grade??


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 10, 2010)

I was at the hardware store, I asked about a bucket to collect flower petals in. They wanted 7 dollars. So I went home and washed out this one.

NO SILLY!!!!!! I'm not fermenting in IT!!!

And yes!, some cultures consider cats food, and yes, I believe they grade them the same way we grade beef!

LMFAO!


----------



## Luc (Aug 10, 2010)

You really have to have patience with this one.......
Mine tasted awfull, like perefume, at bottling.
At 4 months aging it still tasted very strong like roses.
At 1.5 year it was good !!

My recipe is here, look at the beautifull color it has:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2010/05/rozenblaadjeswijn-rosepetal-wine.html

Luc


----------

